# Realtek HD Audio Manager not allowing connector retasking



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a P8P67-M Pro mobo which has the six audio jacks at the back. Previously I owned A P5W DH Deluxe which had the same audio setup (or at least I think it does).

Now to my problem; with my previous mobo (P5W DH Deluxe) I was able to retask the connectors at the back using the Realtek HD Audio Manager but it will not allow me to do this anymore with the P8P67-M Pro mobo (except for the front speaker out [the green one], this it will let me retask to headphone out).

Is there some way of being able to retask the connectors?? I thought it would be possible, especially since the P5W DH Deluxe is much older than the P8P67-M Pro and isn't it all just down to the software really?? i.e. don't all connectors support in and outputs?? Or am I just totally wrong? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Varies by audio chipset. It's not a common option. It can also be affected by the drivers. Speaking of which RealTek and Win7 don't often work well together. Verify the option in the User Manual.


----------

